# Pet Art : Be Inspired!



## Lara (Jun 6, 2018)

*Have fun posting all forms of Art as long as it's a Pet! *
Fine Art paintings, drawings, sculptures, digital, etc. of any pet you like.
Common pets, unusual pets, small ones large ones, funny or serious...just so they're creative. 

*3 Paintings, similar styles, similar colors...
**
My favorite is the 1st one. Intriguing technique and beautiful colors. 
Gouache watercolor over portions of mask-out? Blotted with paper towel?
*
*The 2nd and 3rd are maybe digital?*


----------



## IKE (Jun 6, 2018)

I've always had a soft spot for Labradors.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 7, 2018)

"Blue Dogs on the Red River"...


----------



## Keesha (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 10, 2018)

Jeff Koons, artist


----------



## Lara (Jun 11, 2018)

This Cat Art reminds me a little of Klimt's style...


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2018)

Lara said:


>



I  LOVE  this  picture  Lara.


----------



## Lara (Jun 11, 2018)

Falcon, thank you...it's one of my favorites too.

CindyLou, awww...:laugh: ...so cute


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Pookie (Jun 11, 2018)

My mouse pad:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2018)

Pookie said:


> My mouse pad:
> 
> View attachment 53038



I love it! Good to see you again, Pookie.


----------



## Lara (Jun 11, 2018)

1st painting is by Henri Matisse. 
I use to have 2 Orange Fantail Goldfish. I love those and Koi too.


----------



## Lara (Jun 11, 2018)

Christopher Agostino's facepainting inspired from Matisse
...and a unique pencil drawing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2018)

A well fed bunny!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 12, 2018)

awww....a little kitty with a heathy self esteem!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 53067



LOVE it! That’s so cute!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2018)

Here's another Klimt cat for you Lara.....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh Wow RadishRose! Those are crazy good. A little more on the crazy side with the last one :surprise:

...and here's another opinion; of cats in general :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2018)

Hee heh, he's looking at that wild-looking cat you posted earlier, Lara.

Yes, the 3rd one-someone on here likes Frida Kahlo, but I forgot who it was.


----------



## Lara (Jun 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Hee heh, he's looking at that wild-looking cat you posted earlier, Lara.


_*Here's a cat that's wild in a beautiful way..
*_


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2018)

Ohhh, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2018)

A Toger or a Diger?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 18, 2018)

This technique is a "drawing" using Blue YARN on a solid dark background


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2018)

Love it- the colors and the look in the eyes, the expression on that poochies face.


----------



## Lara (Jun 19, 2018)

"Suspense" by Charles Burton Barber


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> "Suspense" by Charles Burton Barber



A Masterpiece!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2018)

ZZZ-zz-ruff-ffzzz...


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

*I've added a Modern one to your Vintage one, Meanderer...
*


Meanderer said:


> ZZZ-zz-ruff-ffzzz...


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

...and some more sleeping dog art..._(Warning: don't google "sleeping dogs" lol. It's a violent video game)_


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2018)

Dog Gone Funny


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> View attachment 53005
> 
> View attachment 53006



Labs are SUCH wonderful dogs!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

George Henry "Lady with Goldfish"


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2018)

Come back here::Timothy Horn


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

It's true, Goldfish recognize you.

I saw them say that on PBS "Nature" in a documentary 

called "Pets: Wild at Heart: Playful Creatures"


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

*POW!  ZAP*!  *BOOM*!  *WHAM!  ZONK*!  *KAPOW*!  *BAZINGA*!  *SPLOSH*!  *BLAM*!


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Chinese Year of the Dog


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Year of the Dog


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 23, 2018)

LIZARDS


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

*Turtle Derby?nthego:*


----------



## Lara (Jun 23, 2018)

Turtle 8 is the Winner!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

A Pet for Petunia!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 23, 2018)

DOGS !    People.   Year  of the  DOGS  !!!   NOT   bunnies,  turtles,  or  lizards.   Just  DOGS  !!!


----------



## Lara (Jun 23, 2018)

Falcon said:


> DOGS !    People.   Year  of the  DOGS  !!!   NOT   bunnies,  turtles,  or  lizards.   Just  DOGS  !!!


You're so cute when your mad :rofl:

The thread is "Pet Art" all inclusive. Even a pet rock will work.  

Here. We made you some tea. Just sit back and put your feet up.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks  but I don't  like  tea  unless  I  can put  sump'n  in it.

(I wrote  under  the heading,  "Chinese  Year of  the  DOG." )

Thread  #61


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

The Line-UP!


----------



## Lara (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 24, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>


What a lovely soft technique that is. Maybe Oil Pastel Pencils?


----------



## Lara (Jun 24, 2018)

I think this is also an Oil Pastel technique but not as 

refined as your Bunny with Carrot Cake, SeaBreeze. 

Probably because the artist didn't use the pencil type pastel or blending as much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 27, 2018)

Sculptures titled "Guide Dogs" and a "guest"


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2018)

Hah, cute!


----------



## Lara (Jun 28, 2018)

_Green Eyes_*
*


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2018)

Hipster pug dog with glasses and bow


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jun 29, 2018)

Patriotic Pets lol


----------



## Lara (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 2, 2018)

Don't they make a hip couple. Have a Happy 4th of July!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th of July from Dogmerica!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2018)

Moscow, Russia - July 31, 2017: A stamp printed in Hungary shows two dogs


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2018)

Endearing dogs enjoy a human pastime in Carol Saxe’s whimsical “Dogs on Deck Chairs.”


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2018)

_The Lady of the Ibis by Daria Petrelli
_


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2018)

I love this style. It reminds me of Catrin Weltz Stein and Christian Schloe! The color of the ibis rocks against the background. I'd love to have this in my living room! Thanks, Lara.


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2018)

Interesting that you said that Rose! I was thinking that painting would look nice in a livingroom too! It's so calming, even with the bright red. 

Here's another one to hang on your wall :laugh:. It's called, appropriately, "Heron and Goldfish" (goldfish is the "pet")


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2018)

Marcia Baldwin


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh, Rose, that little horsey (above) is hilarious in the cutest kind of way! :love_heart:

My daughter will soon be back from Europe but she sent me this photo (below) that she took in Austria. 

No filters or retouches. But she's got good camera equipment...thanks to her fairy oddmother(me) 

I've never seen a blue-eyed horse in my life. I know the thread is "Art" but I call this "Fine Art Photography"


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2018)

Beautiful shot and those eyes!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2018)

Lee Ann Shepard


----------



## Lara (Jul 11, 2018)

Lab looking up at your post, SeaBreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2018)

Madam Lynx


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2018)

Double Shepherd Martini...Art Deco


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2018)

Here's another Golden Retriever... (Good one, meanderer, "patron saint of tennis balls"  )


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2018)

Dog Walker


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2018)

...more dog walkers _(bottom pic is fine art photography)
_


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2018)

Dedicated to our Aussie friends and cat lovers who are in Winter right now...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2018)

I find it odd that the bird does not have the beauty, detail, color, quality, nor realism that the human subject has. Or did the artist do that on purpose so as not to take attention away from the girl's face which he/she wanted to remain the focus? Hmm.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2018)

Keane


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2018)

Wilson Hepple


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2018)

Sb,


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2018)

Radish Rose, this reminds me of your black and white cat. 

I've had it sitting on my desktop for awhile now waiting for the right time to post it.

This must be it as they are a cute pair!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2018)

Lara, your fat-cat has much nicer food, even a roast turkey, LOL. I love it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2018)

with the tail, yet!


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2018)

Pop Pet Art.....


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2018)

Guess Who This Is .....


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2018)

Lara, Andy Warhol.


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2018)

Ding Ding Ding! You Win Radi$h Ro$e !!! 

Ha Ha, perfect pic you po$ted above for the win!



			
				RadishRose said:
			
		

>


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2018)

Lara said:


> Guess Who This Is .....



Sally Jessy Raphael?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sally Jessy Raphael?



I can see Sally , now that you mention it.


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow SeaBreeze...never thought of her but it sure could pass for her too! We have another winner!


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2018)

[SUB]Interesting Similarities: Sally Jesse Raphael, Dog Art, and Andy Warhol.....[/SUB]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2018)

Definite Andy Warhol, I just saw the red glasses and ran with it...here she is with a little spiky hair.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow! It's triplets.


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2018)

I agree...triplets! Check out THESE three (not the same as post#35...


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2018)

...and one more


----------



## Lara (Jul 31, 2018)

`
Luigi Toro


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 31, 2018)

Beautiful Birds...


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2018)

Good Morning To ALL !!!  Make it a GREAT DAY... nthego:

Fine Art Photography


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2018)

Radish Rose, I had this fine art photograph ready to post 
when your post kind of reminded me of this one...the eyes.

Edit: oops, Keesha, we posted almost the same time. Didn't see yours but love it!
So cute with a dog that looks like my Bella. LOL, and so funny


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2018)

Very cool, Lara.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 13, 2018)

That is cool. Spooky but cool.


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you RR & K. Not only does this dog have it's own tennis balls and dog bones but he has his own room!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2018)

Lucky Doggie


----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2018)

I want that Cat!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)

Lara said:


> "Suspense" by Charles Burton Barber


I have this painting in a frame hanging in my spare room.....luv it!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2018)

Awwwww..... sooo cute, classy and artsy all at the same time. 
Very nice selection. You have good taste.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Awwwww..... sooo cute, classy and artsy all at the same time.
> Very nice selection. You have good taste.


Thanks Keesha


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2018)

2 different art styles but compatible in some ways.
The first is a Pastel I think. The second is definitely Mosaic...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)

Such creativity in these pics 






Snort snort


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2018)

Mosaic Tiles... :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh I love the 2 piggies and the dog on the toilet!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2018)

Otterly a good painting, lol...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2018)

Naughty doggie


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2018)

Nah-na-na-na-na-nah


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2018)

My what big eyes you have


----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh, that kitty is a cutie Rose. 
I think I'd name her "Floosie".

Here are some happy party goers that want to join in 
but just don't have the class that Floosie has....


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2018)

I love them, Lara!


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2018)

`
Knock Knock, do I hear a party goin' on?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I love them, Lara!


Me too, puts a smile on my face


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 23, 2018)

^ "Those are Gorgeous", PopsnTuff


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Lara and the piggie above is hilarious 






Say cheese


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2018)

Poor little fella


----------



## Falcon (Aug 23, 2018)

TWICE ?   How come ?  Why the bull ?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2018)

Falcon said:


> TWICE ?   How come ?  Why the bull ?


My laptop is acting badly today Falcon  and that aint no bull, lol....
and Im only viewing one pic not two....is it time for new specs already? lol....


----------



## oldal (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2018)

Oil Painting, pet mouse, paper umbrella, green olive


----------



## oldal (Aug 24, 2018)

Victorian Artist Charles Burton Barber Captures the Special Bond Between Children and Pets


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh I love that one. It reminds me of a Besse Pease Guttman painting.
Now we know where she got her inspiration from


----------



## oldal (Aug 24, 2018)

SUSPENSE by [FONT=&quot]Charles Burton Barber. [/FONT]_Suspense may not be a picture that is immediately recognizable but it is one certainly worthy of discussion. And, since someone purchased it at a Christie’s auction for $442,500 in 1997; it is one several people must have wanted to include in their collection._


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 24, 2018)

Odd Ostriches


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 24, 2018)

View attachment 55602


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2018)

The Nap - Lucie Bilodeau


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2018)

How many dogs do you see in this artwork? I see 11...and maybe a flea and a tick 

Spoiler: The 11th one is tiny, black with a red eye on the left...hard to see inside a dark gray triangular creature.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)

I see thirteen Lara and some other creepy crawlies


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2018)

Digital Art Animated GIF (look for the motion)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)

Just luv it Lara


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)

The animal carving is great!


He's a bear of a man, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2018)

Sorry Pops, can't see the attachments.


----------



## oldal (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 25, 2018)

David Hockney -Dog painting


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)

Hope you can see them now......look above


----------



## oldal (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2018)

Love that red dog painting and the dog statues oldal.

Here's a dog statue made of recycled materials (plastic boy toys).


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 25, 2018)

Pug - Lyle painted by Alicia VanNoy


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2018)

Fine Art Photography...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2018)

pet rock


----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2018)

OMGosh OMGosh! I WANT one!!!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2018)

Lara said:


> OMGosh OMGosh! I WANT one!!!


I do tooo!


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2018)

Those are beautiful Keesha but I don't see the 3rd one. Is it just me?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2018)

I see it. It’s a schnauzer on the beach.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Me too. They're beautiful   !!!


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2018)

I see it now! And it's my favorite :love_heart:


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2018)

It's been a rough week but I made it...how about you?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2018)

Were glad you made it through Lara.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2018)

Oh my, that's cute, Lara!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2018)

(cat art by Veselka Velinova)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Oct 9, 2018)

SeaBreeze, lovely kitty art using interesting inspirations from the masters. Fun comparisons.

This one is from a Russian artist...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Oct 10, 2018)

`
Cup Half Full


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2018)

Lara, your pup is an optimist as well as good lookin'! Mine's just a lush.


----------



## Lara (Oct 11, 2018)

This is called Miriam's Tea Party....Shhurrre it's "Tea" k:
by Shelley Wilkerson


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2018)

Harry Seymour


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2018)

Ivan Clarke


----------



## Lara (Oct 13, 2018)

Pretty Bird


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ivan Clarke



He's either Anthony Bourdain or Leonard Cohen!   layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2018)

The Pitbull and the Pea by Nicole Bruckman


----------



## Lara (Oct 28, 2018)

Goldfish Umbrella


----------



## Lara (Oct 28, 2018)

Goldfish Mosaic (Koi)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2018)

Gorgeous goldfish.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2018)

More


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2018)

more at https://www.boredpanda.com/cutlery-...son/?afterlogin=savevote&post=1488128&score=1


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2018)

Melinda Saminski


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2018)

Kirsten Woods


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Nov 6, 2018)

^^^ That is so cool, Radish Rose!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2018)

She's the most elegant doggie I've ever seen, Lara!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Nov 11, 2018)

I love how the color of your avatar matches the painting. We artists notice things like that


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2018)

Paul Bond


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2018)

Eileen Sorg


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2018)

Beth Shistle


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2018)

SB, these dog portraits are beautiful!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Nov 24, 2018)

"Best Friend"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2018)

Ivan Clarke


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2018)

Bridget Voth


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2018)

Terry Redlin


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2018)

Thomas Gainsborough


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2019)

More hamsters here.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2019)

Need more hamsters!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jan 28, 2019)

Good grief...lol


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you to the dear SF friend who sent this to me to post here...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2019)

So lovely! Thanks to you both. :love_heart:


----------



## Nihil (Feb 22, 2019)

Here's 1 of our cats textured with Google's Deep Style.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2019)

Lara, I love that video, thanks to you and your friend for posting it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2019)

A little sad... but beautiful kitty by Casey Weldon


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2019)

Finger-painting... _artist_ _Iris Scott

_Yes, using only her fingers and paint! Check out her other amazing animal paintings...

https://mymodernmet.com/finger-painting-artist-iris-scott/


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 63305



Oh my, that's weird!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2019)

Well, if I could have penguins as pets, I would; just not this many.


----------



## Lara (Mar 13, 2019)

...and this is not a Lizard :what1:
I finally figured out how the back "foot" was so forked too.
No photoshopping.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2019)

Jumpin' Jiminy, Lara!


----------



## Lara (Mar 13, 2019)

Did you see both of them? 

Also, they are pulling that vine themselves...not digital. Stare at the vine a minute and you'll see.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 13, 2019)

:magnify: That’s pretty hawt looking Lara!


----------



## Lara (Mar 14, 2019)

Watch the models get up after photoshoot... https://geyserofawesome.com/post/115688248330/the-department-of-astonishing-optical-illusions

Took the artist 6 hours to paint them.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 14, 2019)

That’s even hotter looking! :laugh:
What a creative imagination and incredible talent. 
The painting is off the charts. 
I like body painting but I’ve never even attempted anything so elaborate.


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 16, 2019)

Lara said:


> Watch the models get up after photoshoot... https://geyserofawesome.com/post/115688248330/the-department-of-astonishing-optical-illusions
> 
> Took the artist 6 hours to paint them.





Simply fantastic, Lara, thank you....


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2019)

Too amazing for words!


----------



## Lara (Mar 18, 2019)

Iris Scott...not too sure about a fox as a pet but it sure makes a beautiful finger-painting


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Apr 10, 2019)

Lara said:


>




Hmmmm.....looking at Lara's lovely picture, I think I'm more of a cat person.....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Apr 11, 2019)

_"Fur Should fly" !!  Isn't that the truth RR _nthego:_
_


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep, Lara!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Apr 16, 2019)

Acappella Hounds


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2019)

You can see this better if you squint your eyes so as not to see the cats so much...


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Apr 25, 2019)

Similar to Klimt isn't it. I found it on Pinterest but all it said was Klimt.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2019)

Sherry Cassell


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2019)

Victor Molev


----------



## Lara (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Garydavid (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2019)

This leaves me speechless...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2019)

Lara that's stunning!


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2019)

Aww, so pretty in pink. Speaking of pink, if I lived in Florida I'd do this...


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2019)

Well I think your pictures still look fabulous Lara. Better than everyone else’s even.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2019)

William Villaneuva


----------



## Lara (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jul 28, 2019)

What would it look like if dogs could fly?
https://fstoppers.com/animal/ever-wondered-what-it-would-look-if-dogs-could-fly-45963


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2019)

Pupcake


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Oct 25, 2019)

Happy National Art Day!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Nov 8, 2019)

Fine Art Photography Beagle...


----------



## Lara (Nov 8, 2019)

Fine Art Photography Cat & mouse...


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2020)

Vintage Magazine Illustration​


----------



## Lara (Dec 9, 2020)

Tis The Season..._art_ _by Kim Haskins_


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Lara (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Lara (Jan 17, 2021)

_Are we having fun yet??_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2021)

Moti Zemelman's The Renaissance Pet ​


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2021)

Canvas Print of 'Truffles' Pig - Rhian John​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2021)




----------

